# Little Ellie



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought you might like to see Tugs little Ellie, she is being well looked after we are told and is often with her new owner watching them fly the model planes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Already seen it but ill give it an "Awwwww". So glad she is in good hands.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Already seen it but ill give it an "Awwwww". So glad she is in good hands.


So why hadn't you put her on here, I told you to.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oooooh Ark at her! "I told you to". :lol: Even Michelle doesn't get away with that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Oooooh Ark at her! "I told you to". :lol: Even Michelle doesn't get away with that.


Good job I'm not called Michelle then innit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet Barry is very glad of that, bossy boots.


----------

